# Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev: De Profundis - Compositions for orchestra and choir



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Moscow Synodal Choir / Russian National Orchestra
Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev: De Profundis - Compositions for orchestra and choir

Release Date April 14, 2015
Duration01:13:31
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril, 2014
Recording Location
DZZ Studio 5, in Moscow, Russia

3.5/5


----------

